# Black edition - no 3 speed option?



## Mrklaw (13 Aug 2018)

So while researching my first Brompton purchase, I may have been smitten by the orange Black Edition. But it seems to only come in 2 or 6 speed options. I’ll be using it to commute from Paddington to near Tottenham Court Road, and also from my local station. Pretty flat and not a long way. So i’d ignored the 6 speed as unnecessary, especially given the slightly fiddly gear changing. The 3 speed seems a good option.

Is the 2 speed still a good option? I’ll be renting one from Brompton bike hire for about a week to try out - I assume that will be a 3 speed, but won’t help me understand how a 2 speed would compare.


----------



## gizmo1994 (14 Aug 2018)

The hire bike will be a 3 speed. Yes, the Black Edition comes in 2 or 6 speed. If you can afford it then go for the 6 speed. You say you are only planning to use it to get from Paddington to TCR but you may become smitten and take it out for weekend exploring in the countryside. Then you will be glad of the extra gears.

Also the top gear on the standard 2 speed is just a bit lower than the 5th gear on the standard 6 speed. I find I use my 5th/6th quite a bit on fast and flat roads.


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2018)

My two-penneth worth.

Before getting my 6-speed, I also hired a 3-speed (for a month). I assumed they'd all be the standard gearing, but I found third nowhere near tall enough a gear for me, so I suspect they may be the -12% or even -18% versions. I was spinning away like mad and this causes lots of bobbing.

The other thing I found is that the gears were comically far apart - my previous bike was a Dahon with 27 gears - so that took a bit of getting used to. Weirdly, because the 6-speed uses a hub with gears that have an even wider spread, the gaps in between are similar on the 6-speed as they are on the 3-speed. You're always never quite in the right gear when you first get it, but soon find that you adapt to the bike.

For city use - depending on how you're planning to ride (flat out sprint, or casual pedal) a three would be ideal, but I'd go for the +8% version. Obviously, this is not an option for you, but funnily enough I was just talking to a bloke at work this morning who's bought a superlight (bit of an oxymoron when applied to Brompton) who went for the 6-speed after a chat with someone else that bought a 2-speed and regretted it.

I ended up with a 6-speed because I have a bitch of a hill on the home end of my commute (300ft in 1/2 a mile) and need the low gearing for that. If it wasn't for that, I've have gone for a three speed.

If you're in London, it's worth a trip to Brompton Junction in Covent Garden as they let you ride their demo bikes. This is also useful for working out which of the handlebars suit you best.

Hopefully this chart should help you out.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Aug 2018)

If there's any chance at all you'll need six gears, get them to start with. Adding them later is expensive, as it involves a new rear wheel.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Aug 2018)

If you are doing any sort of distance over terrain that is anything other than flat, then the 2 speed is a bit limited. I have a 3 spd, which is now standard but was originally +8%, I lowered it when my commute involved a few hills and v glad I did.


----------



## Mrklaw (14 Aug 2018)

I live in Windsor and the routes to the station are flat. Central London is pretty flat

I don’t mind buying the 6 speed even if I don’t need all of them - but if I’m constantly using 2-3 speeds that need a lot of juggling with the dual levers, doesn’t that get a bit irksome?


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2018)

One thing I'd not really paid attention to before is why there's no + option on the 1- and 2-speed. Do they use a 54 tooth chainring to achieve the standard gearing?


----------



## cougie uk (14 Aug 2018)

I've the 6 speed Brompton and I use 4 of the gears on my short commute each day. It's only the lowest two I don't use but that's because there isn't a big hill on the route. I'd get 6 if you can afford it.


----------



## jay clock (14 Aug 2018)

FWIW I have a 3 speed with standard gears. Within a few minutes I realised I was grinding away and prefer to spin. I changed the front ring from 50 to 44. Not sure which version (-12 or -18 that is equal to) but for me it gives a nice easy first gear and I run out of gears at about 30-32kmh in 3rd, and to be frank anything faster not needed

Also I strongly recommend the front bag and mounting block. Makes a massive benefit to handling having weight over the front wheel


----------



## jay clock (14 Aug 2018)

also if pushed I would go for 6 not 2 speed


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2018)

As mentioned above, you can definitely buy a 2-speed and convert it to a 6-speed later on if desired - it's a matter of buying the rear wheel, shifter and cables, then fitting them (or paying for them to be fitted) and it's not a cheap conversion at £182 for the parts alone.

https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompton-wheels/315-brompton-gear-upgrade-2-to-6.html

But having said that, just buying a BWR rear wheel is £175, so to get all the other bits with the conversion kit is actually a bit of a bargain in the grand scheme of things.

Welcome to the world of Brompton where simply putting the word Brompton in front of something triples the price. It's like the word 'wedding'.


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ff13zZ0h0k


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gimiDBAK2wA


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2018)

Mrklaw said:


> I live in Windsor and the routes to the station are flat. Central London is pretty flat
> 
> I don’t mind buying the 6 speed even if I don’t need all of them - but if I’m constantly using 2-3 speeds that need a lot of juggling with the dual levers, doesn’t that get a bit irksome?



Well, I know I would find it irksome. 

My old Brompton (RIP) was a 3-speed and I ran it as singlespeed for a while. I found one gear plenty for most of my riding, which did include occasional hills. Next time I buy a Brompton*, it will be a 2-speed. I like the 2-speed. It's simple. It works. You have one low gear for pulling away from the lights and steep hills, and one 'cruising' gear for everything else.

I don't get the reasoning that you should buy a 6-speed on the off-chance that you might decide to do a different kind of riding in the future. You're buying it for a specific purpose, so get the one that's right for that purpose, not the one that's right for a different purpose.


*Very, very nearly did buy a Black Edition S-type 2-speed a couple of years ago but then a matter of days before I put in the order, my circumstances changed and I could no longer justify it... Pah!


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2018)

It's another of those things that you just get used to. 

My 6-speed with normal gearing means that I use 4th for pulling away and 5th once I'm moving. This is a two-shifter operation and I still find it hard to believe that this is the best solution. I'm sure that by getting a larger or smaller chainring, I could get my two most-used gears onto one shifter, but it's really a first-world problem.


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2018)

Your final option is to buy a three speed in black and orange and then spend vast sums of money collecting and fitting all the black edition parts.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2018)

Kell said:


> Your final option is to buy a three speed in black and orange and then spend vast sums of money collecting and fitting all the black edition parts.



True. The mudguards will break and need replacing sooner or later anyway, which would be a good excuse to swap them for the black ones.


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2018)

Although, even then, you'd have to spray the 3-speed hub black.


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2018)

Chainset - £75.
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...lack-crankset-with-50t-spider-chainwheel.html

Front rim - £25
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...-wall-straight-drilled-wheel-rim-28-hole.html
Front spokes - £10.25
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...ck-spokenipple-set-145mm-plain-gauge-14g.html

Rear rim - £23
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...ble-wall-angle-drilled-wheel-rim-28-hole.html
Rear spokes - £15
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...-spokenipple-set-146mm-single-butted-13g.html

Rear mudguard - £10.25
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompton-mudguards-etc/996-brompton-rear-mudguard-no-rack-black.html

Front mudguard - £10.25
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompton-mudguards-etc/994-brompton-front-mudguard-black.html

Black pentaclip - £25
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompton-saddles/2263-brompton-pentaclip-black.html

Brakes - £80
Rear - https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...?search_query=Brompton+handlebars&results=657
Front - https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...?search_query=Brompton+handlebars&results=657

Handlebar - £30
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...?search_query=Brompton+handlebars&results=657

Hinge plates - £11.50
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...?search_query=Brompton+handlebars&results=657

Seatpost - £30
https://www.evanscycles.com/brompto...NXITunpQ4S55flqgAIaiE-Y1Q7HxTV5BoCD0cQAvD_BwE

Think that's all...

That's around £345 by my reckoning, but I'm bound to have forgotten something.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2018)

Kell said:


> Although, even then, you'd have to spray the 3-speed hub black.



Or just don't clean it.


----------



## Mrklaw (14 Aug 2018)

I think they don’t do the orange for non-black editions?

Went to Brompton junction and they said it was joe a wait until November for the next batch of black edition. Although other shops may have stock, I’d guess they would have a higher number of M6 than M2. 

Quite liked the look of the raw lacquer and the darker blue. 

Might try the 2/3 speed from Brompton junction to get a feel for the different speeds although there doesn’t seem a handybroad nearby to try it out on.


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2018)

2 speeds is fine for central London.

Since you're near TCR regularly, you're only a 10 minute walk from Brompton Junction in the Covent Garden area, so pop over, ogle, and borrow a test bike. It's free, and they have most of the various handlebar and gearing options available.


----------



## 12boy (14 Aug 2018)

The advantage of the 6 speed is that it gets around the problem inherent with little wheels...getting a high gear. A 12 tooth sprocket and 54 tooth chainring is around 75 gear inches. The 6 speed can go as high as 108 with 100 being standard. That's because the 3 speed hub used for 6 speeds has a 256% increase vs 177 for the regular 3 speed. If you are on flat roads you could just use the high 3 and never shift to the larger sprocket. I live in a moderately hilly area and go up most hills with a 53/12 combination and find that pretty low for flat roads unless there is a stout headwind. I have to coast downhill since i can't pedal that fast with 74 gear inches. I have gone back to my 177"% 3 speed since the 84.5 geariches it gives is better for flats and downhill.


----------



## Kell (15 Aug 2018)

Kell said:


> That's around £345 by my reckoning, but I'm bound to have forgotten something.



I forgot the hubs. 

Take off £35 for the rim and spokes and add £45 for full front wheel.

So £355 all in. Plus the price of the Brompton of course.


----------



## Kell (15 Aug 2018)

Mrklaw said:


> I think they don’t do the orange for non-black editions?



I think you're right (currently). Although I was fairly sure they did have it as an option a while back as a girl at work was selling one in Orange.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/3spd-m-type-for-sale-at-work.231973/


----------



## Mrklaw (15 Aug 2018)

I’m persuading myself I like the blue and lime green with black bits, in case I prefer the 3 speed 

Still haven’t rented - obsessing over google maps trying to find a reasonable route from Paddington. Walked in along one today which seems ok, except I don’t line Praed Street, and I don’t think I’d do Mortimer street at the end (wiggling though the quieter streets around the BT tower may be better)


----------



## Kell (15 Aug 2018)

I'd drop down to Hyde Park and follow the cycle path around to Brook Street and work my way up that way past Grosvenor Square. Then, if you want to add miles to your journey, you'd end up doing what I do and do laps of the park.


----------



## jay clock (16 Aug 2018)

Having seen the list of black parts I am now tempted to at least get mudguards seat post and handlebars for my orange S3L


----------



## Mrklaw (19 Aug 2018)

Blimey it’s a heavy bugger! Rented one from kings cross and lugged it back to Paddington. Any distance is not nice. Almost makes me consider an1 speed super light and tie some balloons to it.

It didn’t seem to roll that well in folded mode but I was maybe doing it wrong - just unfolded the handlebars then lift it up slightly? 

Also have a stinking cold now which is typical - this weekend was going to be me spending some time with it to start to figure out if the gearing suits


----------



## T4tomo (19 Aug 2018)

Youre supposed to ride it rather than carry it


----------



## BromptonFan (20 Aug 2018)

Mrklaw said:


> Blimey it’s a heavy bugger! Rented one from kings cross and lugged it back to Paddington. Any distance is not nice. Almost makes me consider an1 speed super light and tie some balloons to it.
> 
> It didn’t seem to roll that well in folded mode but I was maybe doing it wrong - just unfolded the handlebars then lift it up slightly?
> 
> Also have a stinking cold now which is typical - this weekend was going to be me spending some time with it to start to figure out if the gearing suits



I think the seat post needs to be raised slightly for a smooth roll. My bike does not roll at all unless I do that. Not a good design.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Aug 2018)

BromptonFan said:


> I think the seat post needs to be raised slightly for a smooth roll. My bike does not roll at all unless I do that. Not a good design.


If you didn't raise the seat post you'd be hunched over it to roll it? So really it's quite a good design??


----------



## Mrklaw (20 Aug 2018)

T4tomo said:


> If you didn't raise the seat post you'd be hunched over it to roll it? So really it's quite a good design??



I thought it rolled with just the handlebars unlocked? I didn’t extend the seat post


----------



## T4tomo (20 Aug 2018)

Mrklaw said:


> I thought it rolled with just the handlebars unlocked? I didn’t extend the seat post


That would work too, my bad.
I don't think I've ever tried to roll mine folded.


----------



## Kell (21 Aug 2018)

Mine's never rolled when folded. I don't have the rack, but I did upgrade to the easy wheels. Still rubbish IMHO.


----------



## Joe Brom (21 Aug 2018)

My S6L (no rack) rolls if I extend the seatpost, tip the bike back on the EZ wheels and push with the saddle as a handle. I have big 66mm TPW wheels which I'm sure helps: the bike can tip back a good bit before the shock touches pavement.

The "shopping cart" mode isn't great, the racked Brommies are probably better for that.


----------



## chriscross1966 (25 Aug 2018)

Kell said:


> Although, even then, you'd have to spray the 3-speed hub black.



I've got a set of Black Edition wheels I want to sell, done a total of five miles so basically brand new. Front is stock, rear is Black Edition rim and spokes fitted to a black 5 speed Sturmey hub. Comes with both thumb and twist shifters, can come with a choice of tyres, currently fitted with new Kojaks, but i can put a part used set of Bromptons or a new set of Raleigh Records on there if you want.


----------



## Mrklaw (25 Aug 2018)

Took the rental for a quick 20 minute ride today on some cycle paths (have been ill so not able until now). First impressions are that second gear is comfortable to bumble along, and third gear is quite a slog. Can fairly easily set off and ride just in second. Will need to take a look at gear charts to see if the standard 6 speed is still ok. I’d want a crusing gear not too far off the standard 3-speed’s second gear.

It seems to have a telescopic seat post - there are two levers. Is the main extending post the same length as the standard?


----------



## chriscross1966 (25 Aug 2018)

You have a six speed, you're only shifting the hub, you have to operate the other thumb shifter with them. Also the telescopic seatpost weighs a ton so factor that in to your weight expectations.


----------



## Mrklaw (25 Aug 2018)

chriscross1966 said:


> You have a six speed, you're only shifting the hub, you have to operate the other thumb shifter with them. Also the telescopic seatpost weighs a ton so factor that in to your weight expectations.



Rental is an M3L - trying to compare with my potential purchase of an M6L. Seems the 4th gear on the standard 6 is the same as the middle gear on the 3 speed so that’s at least familiar.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Aug 2018)

They're unusually nice with a Sturmey-Archer AM hub. You don't even need to rebuild the rear wheel as rhe AM internals screw into the SRF3/BSR shell (lube with the brown SA grease or fit an oiler) AMs come up on eBay often - get one with a cracked or rusty shell.


----------

